# Supplemental Feeding of Deer



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

*Wildlife Conservation Order Amendment No. 14 of 2010 will be open for discussion at the July NRC meeting.*

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/14-10_SupplementalFeeding_INFO_6.3_324399_7.pdf


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

This order would only expand feeding in the UP. The starvation plan would still be in force for the NLP. This despite the UP being much closer to the adjacent state that has CWD. The dnre uses this as one of their justifications for the ban in the NLP. Apparently logic eludes the dnre on this issue. The buzzards looooooooooovvvvvvvvvvve the ban.


----------



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

ridgewalker said:


> The buzzards looooooooooovvvvvvvvvvve the ban.


Now thats a little harsh isn't it?
People who support the ban have a right to their opinion.
but to call them buzzards... geeeze.


.


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

ridgewalker said:


> . Apparently logic eludes the dnre on this issue. The buzzards looooooooooovvvvvvvvvvve the ban.


 
I support the Ban.

Learn to hunt!!!!!


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Chuckgrmi said:


> I support the Ban.
> 
> Learn to hunt!!!!!


This has to be the dumbest comment on these bait /feed threads. You support the ban...fine no problem. "Learn to hunt"...:lol::lol:. What makes you think that you know any more or are a better hunter than a guy that chooses to use a little bait?


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

I also support the ban. Would love to see the U.P. included and fines substancially increaced.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

This thread is about *supplemental feeding *not about baiting. While one can argue that there is a direct connection, the two are conducted at different times for substantially different reasons.

6inchtrack, thanks for confusing those who did not realize that buzzards are birds, albeit of a different feather:lol:. Nothing like northern humor!!!


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

ridgewalker said:


> This thread is about *supplemental feeding *not about baiting.


You are absolutely right. I am wrong in not reading the proposal correctly. Thanks for pointing that out to me.

I will alway remain strongly against baiting as a means for hunting. *In my opinion* baiting is not hunting.

But I do agree with supplemental feeding to get those yarding deer through the harsh winters. The current yards are useless in helping deer survive the harsh winters. If the DNR-E is not going to start rebuilding the browse in the wintering yards (which is going to take years) then the deer that return to these overbrowsed yards are just going to become wolf food and are only going to get through the winters with supplemental feeding.

The DNR-E allows supplemental feeding in the U.P. where I hunted and they don't have CWD. If they are worried about the deer going mouth to mouth (which they do naturally) at the food pile and increasing the chance of spreading a disease. Don't dump it in a 2 gal pile. Spread it out. Make it look like a food plot.

And another thing. Get rid of the "E" on on the end of the DNR.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

Chuck, thanks for being a big enough man to admit when you feel you have been wrong. I have been there more than a few times myself:lol:. Your comments are well taken.


----------



## blizzak (Jan 8, 2009)

Chuckgrmi said:


> But I do agree with supplemental feeding to get those yarding deer through the harsh winters. The current yards are useless in helping deer survive the harsh winters. If the DNR-E is not going to start rebuilding the browse in the wintering yards (which is going to take years) then the deer that return to these overbrowsed yards are just going to become wolf food and are only going to get through the winters with supplemental feeding.


 It takes a lot longer to rebuild and help wintering yards when you have been spending the dedicated DRIP funds hunters have been giving you for that purpose, on jack pine habitat for warblers in the NELP since DRIPs inception.


----------



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

To Ridgewalker & Blizzak.......if the deer in the NELP absolutely need charity handouts to get through a winter...why would you be so against the DNRE's efforts to increase the killing of more females?

It seems obvious that bringing a herd into balance with its' habitat is one of the basic tenets of sound stewardship. Akin to _'living within your means'._

Perhaps wolves can do what, some would argue, needs to be done.

Just sayin'.........


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

I have never been against taking anterless deer where the deer are overpopulated. Unlike parts of southern Michigan, northern Michigan winters kill deer whatever the size of the herd. I know that some "experts" dispute this idea but apparently they don't count the bodies in the woods after winter or see the forests continue to decline in numbers of deer. As I said the buzzards and the carrion feeders love the present plan. Few of us that have spent most of our lives up here do.

If I were not a gentleman, I would tell you what I think of wolves existing anywhere in this state.


----------



## S.E.M.O.R.E. (Nov 1, 2008)

fairfax1 said:


> To Ridgewalker & Blizzak.......if the deer in the NELP absolutely need charity handouts to get through a winter...why would you be so against the DNRE's efforts to increase the killing of more females?
> 
> It seems obvious that *bringing a herd into balance with its' habitat* is one of the basic tenets of sound stewardship. Akin to _'living within your means'._
> 
> ...





blizzak said:


> *It takes a lot longer to rebuild and help wintering yards when you have been spending the dedicated DRIP funds hunters have been giving you for that purpose, on jack pine habitat for warblers in the NELP since DRIPs inception*.


So the DNRE wipes out the habitat and it justifies eliminating the deer in the name of sound stewardship, all the while repeatedly demonstrating it has ZERO credibility and cannot be trusted. WHY is DNRE not held accountable?

Anybody??


----------



## blizzak (Jan 8, 2009)

fairfax1 said:


> To Ridgewalker & Blizzak.......if the deer in the NELP absolutely need charity handouts to get through a winter...why would you be so against the DNRE's efforts to increase the killing of more females?
> 
> It seems obvious that bringing a herd into balance with its' habitat is one of the basic tenets of sound stewardship. Akin to _'living within your means'._
> 
> ...


Do you even read anyones post before you asume you know enough to just say?

Anyways, I posted in regard to the lack of deer yards due to the DNRE useing the DRIP funds for jack pine habitat for the warblers in the NELP. Chuck hunts in the U.P. so I don't really know what (that) has to do with my opinion of killing does in the NELP?

However, the DNRE creating the DRIP fund back in 1971 in which $1.50 of each of our deer licenses was suppose to be going to supporting deer and habitat. Then the MDNRE began siphoning money out of that fund immediatly and annually to turn the NELP into a jack pine barren for the Kirtland Warbler. Is something of bearing in regard to "the deer in the NELP needing charity, and bringing a herd into balance with it's habitat".

The folks at the DNRE would like us to believe that the millions of dollars that Elain Carlson and her cronies that wrote the drip manual siphoned off the DRIP fund for jack pine work over 4 decades is for the deer. That jack pine was planted to disperse deer in the bTB zone over the last 4 decades. That they wern't really a major contributor to the deer being in the fields with the cattle in the first place.

In 40 years of deer management they couldn't do anything better for the deer for the millions of dollars they siphoned than turn the NELP into a jack pine barren? We're suppose to get behind a group that doesn't police themselves any better than that.

Why can't the deer go to the deer yards we bought in the NELP and enjoy a hard earned meal, they are having to starve, eat with bTB cattle and look for hand outs thanks to the DNRE and the KIRTLAND WARBLERS.


----------



## davidmorgan744 (Jul 13, 2010)

It is really a very good intiative for the betterment of deer's. It should be carried out for the other animals also. It should be expanded different parts of the world without any limitation.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

DNRE and ACCOUNTABILITY ?

Should NEVER be used in the same sentence :lol:


----------

